# Everybody Protests Obama at Chicago Fundraiser: Right, Left, and in Between



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

543
 12
 7755

Email Article
Print Article Send a Tip
by Rebel Pundit 1 Jun 2013 338 post a comment








*Protesters from all sides of the political spectrum protested President Obama on Wednesday evening outside a fundraiser he attended for the DCCC in Chicago.*

Not only is the president wildly unpopular with the right, he also seems to be losing his flare with the radical left. However, no one seems to be calling the left-wing protesters racists like the Tea Party was for protesting the president early in his first term.
At Wednesday's protests outside the Chicago Hilton, pro-life groups lined Michigan Ave. with giant images of aborted children, standing alongside protesters from the Sierra Club against the Keystone Pipeline, illegal aliens calling for open borders, anarchists against the police state, communists against freedom, independent veterans who are fed up with the Obama regime, and even a group of Native Americans singing and chanting.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...-Chicago-Fundraiser-Right-Left-and-in-Between


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice scowl-look familiar??


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hows that hope and change working for you assholes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)




----------

